
Show HN : Wisteria GistNoesis Music Tutor Using Tensorflow.js - GistNoesis
https://gistnoesis.github.io/
======
GistNoesis
Hello HN, we are proud to introduce the latest member of our bot family.

Wisteria GistNoesis

Don't forget to scroll down to see the video and explanation.

Exceptionally we do a release on a Sunday so that you can try it at home with
your instruments and talk about it on Monday at work.

This is a kind of an art project to give you a glimpse of the future that is
already here.

We are using very recent technologies like Tensorflow.js, so it might not work
on your device but you can get the gist of it with the video and explanations.

Don't hesitate to give your feedback, You may also be interested in the github
project :
[https://github.com/GistNoesis/Wisteria/](https://github.com/GistNoesis/Wisteria/)
for the technical details

